# Kalender 2012: Makros



## mitch (3. Okt. 2011)

Hallo, 

hier bitte eure schönsten Makros Bilder reinladen.



und noch das Kleingedruckte:
mit dem Upload der Bilder gestattet Ihr das die Bilder für den Druck der "Hobby-Gartenteich.de" Kalender verwendet werden dürfen. Zugleich versichert Ihr das Ihr *die Bildrechte* für das jeweilige Foto *innehabt.*

*Danke im Voraus *​


----------



## Ulli (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Makros*

Hi Mitch,

ich fang mal an...

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Makros*

Hallo,
auch in dieser Rubrik ein paar von mir ...


----------



## pyro (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Makros*

2 Stück von mir... hohe Auflösung vorhanden bei Bedarf.


----------



## Limnos (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Makros*

Hi 
Das zweite ist zwar kein Makro,  aber bei beiden wüsste ich gerne, ob jemand sie identifizieren kann?  Nr.1 scheint mir eine strauchförmige __ Pfaffenhütchen-Art zu sein. Gesehen in Bayern. Wer weiß Genaues. Nr.2 habe ich am Mittelmeer/Istrien gefunden. Hier tippe ich vage auf Rosales.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## pema (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Makros*

Hallo,
ein Makro .

petra


----------



## Limnos (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Makros*

Hier einpaar Bilder von diesem Jahr


----------



## Stadtkind (19. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Makros*

Hab auch noch schnell gestöbert


----------

